# Artikel - Alpha Protocol: Alpha Protocol: Chris Parker über das innovative Spionagespiel



## System (12. Juni 2008)

*Artikel - Alpha Protocol: Alpha Protocol: Chris Parker über das innovative Spionagespiel*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,646783


----------



## baummonster (12. Juni 2008)

Hm, bisher is der Titel völlig an mir vorübergegangen. Macht den Eindruck eines Assassins Creeds in der Gegenwart, find ich gut


----------



## KabraxisObliv (12. Juni 2008)

Klingt wirklich sehr spannend. Mal wieder ein Titel zum Vormerken.


----------



## Martyn (16. Juni 2014)

Hab das Game noch nicht gekannt. Wird auf jeden Fall probiert! Danke für die Vorstellung! 

LG

Clemens
http://mobilspionage.com/


----------

